# Bow hunting



## Kwill1981 (Jan 17, 2017)

can someone tell me how I find out where it legal or illegal to bow hunt in macomb county. I have reached out to the dnr and I can not get a answer


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Any public land or any private land you have access to.


----------



## Kwill1981 (Jan 17, 2017)

Only state land is 25 mile and gratiot it’s way over hunted and Sterling Heights is in macomb county so if I get permission it’s ok to hunt say at 16 and Hayes?


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

You have to keep your minimum distance away from buildings....450’ (150 yards).
Also be sure of property lines and where the deer may go after the shot.....especially with archery equipment


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

jstfish48162 said:


> You have to keep your minimum distance away from buildings....450’ (150 yards).
> Also be sure of property lines and where the deer may go after the shot.....especially with archery equipment


I'm pretty sure the 450' rule only pertains to firearms... And you probably want to check any local ordinance when it comes to hunting within the township. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Check local ordinances 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

backstrap bill said:


> Check local ordinances
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Definitely! The line used to be north of M-59 in most of the county, but that may have been moved to north of 21 mile.
<----<<<


----------



## michigandrake (May 17, 2012)

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> I'm pretty sure the 450' rule only pertains to firearms... And you probably want to check any local ordinance when it comes to hunting within the township.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Correct per DNR rules. Not sure if any local rules apply.


----------



## fishpig (Mar 19, 2009)

Kwill1981 said:


> Only state land is 25 mile and gratiot it’s way over hunted and Sterling Heights is in macomb county so if I get permission it’s ok to hunt say at 16 and Hayes?


There's two other pieces of public land in Macomb county. Check out the MIhunt maps on the dnr website.


----------

